

The most (un)interesting real time data - bigx
http://dashboard.sidlee.com/

======
AlbertoCG
This is actually a pretty nice analytic to watch.

If I were there, I'd be watching it and research about almost any of those
measures.

------
ChrisArchitect
fun. best part is it's actually all from real data from arduinos or apps
running on their internal LAN.

